# Big SoCal Euro GTG Nov 22nd



## bugzy (Feb 28, 2003)

Date: Saturday Nov 22nd, 2003
Time: 1pm til 4pm'ish
Location: Primedia Anaheim parking structure next to Hooters
2438 E Katella Avenue
Anaheim, CA 92806

http://rsvp.socaleuro.com


----------

